# devolution at home



## lucie.zelena

Dobré ráno,

prosím o pomoc s překladem výrazu "devolution at home" ve větě:_ "The two great political questions of the moment are devolution at home and relations with the European Union abroad."_

Text se týká britské politické krize na sklonku tisíciletí.
Já tento výraz chápu jako převedení moci zpět do UK či decentralizace. Také by se to možná dalo pochopit jako převedení/navrácení moci do autonomních oblastí, ale to už je asi moc velká improvizace.

Děkuji


----------



## K.u.r.t

decentralizace moci


----------



## lucie.zelena

Děkuji. Na ty autonomní oblasti raději zapomenu.


----------



## littledogboy

a co jako přídavné jméno, třeba ve spojení _devolved parliament_?


----------

